# Shrimp basics



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay. I set up my 2.5 and is running it now for my shrimp (which I am getting this week)

It has regular gravel (It was on for a great price at a store closeout) and a castle decoration, which they can go in if they're scared. It is running on this filter: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/smallworld-pump-and-filter-kit-by-penn-plax-16312

I turned down the filter pressure to pretty low, will I need to wrap it in pantyhose for the possible babies? 

I am floating a piece of cuttlebone in it, will that be enough for calcium? Or should I weigh it down for them to eat?

Can shrimp swim up and latch on to plants they want to graze? I have floating salvinia that I know has a lot of goodies for them in its roots. 

What else is in there: my big and little moss balls (more like moss lumps)

What else do I need? I have sinking algae wafers and sinking veggie wafers. 

Indian Almond Leaves?? They love those, don't they?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

You do need a pre filter sponge or some sort of cover on the intake. Even adults will get sucked into a HOB. Shrimplets are about 2mm in size.

The babies have no trouble finding Salvinia, at least mine don't.

Never used cuttlebone. Live plants always good!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not HOB filter, take a look at the link. I think I will wrap it either way but I never seen a filter like this before. It runs great so far. Has a petco rating of like 4/5

Thanks!! I was hoping you would find this thread. Of course, if we ever get the chance we could swap RCS to introduce new genes. I need to make sure I can keep them alive though -_-


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Double dose with prime!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't have prime. :/
Will Nutrafin Aqua Plus be the same thing? It takes out metals and such. 
http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Additives---Supplements/A7927


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OK I got the shrimp!

They are floating in the bag they came in from the guy I bought them from. I wanted to see if they were hungry and now they are all feasting on an algae wafer. I take this as a good sign. Also, since there was no shipping involved and they came from one tank to mine they are all bright red, except the babies, which I also take a good sign!

I have 2 IAL in the water, once is softened from the betta tank and the other one is new. I was reading about high pH and freaked out so I thought the IAL would lower that. 

I have no testing equipment so I hope the water is fine. 

For the filter I soaked a string of thread and dangled it around the filter, it did not stick - good? Or should I still add pantyhose to the filter?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I am no expert, but just to be safe, I would aply the panty hose.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks emerald, I will add it today. There's cream on my hands now because I *was* getting ready fro school before I decided to make better use of my time at home watching my shrimp and reading out loud to myself -_-"


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Make sure you don't overfeed your shrimp.*

They don't eat much & since you have less than 20, they won't require much other than the bio-film around the surface of the tank.

I would not recommend against buying any more Penn Plax type equipment. What you're using for filtration is a very OLD (20+ years) version of a sponge filter. I've seen their products before & I always dislike the quality of everything they create for the aquarium. 

Their newer PPlax Blue colored HOB filters look decent though but I wouldn't buy it due to the amount of products I've thrown away from that company. 

Honestly you would have been better off making your own DIY sponge filter. Hope you're not using the built in carbon/gravel type media that's included. 

If you have time, take measurements of the temperature & the water parameters.

Just remember the more LIVE plants you have, the better off your shrimps will be & more hiding places for the fry.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks MSG! I realised the filter is an ancient model from what people use nowadays. But it was cheap and runs so quietly!
I figured for the 20$ I spent on it I get a new pump, adjustable valve, holder and yes there is carbon and cotton in the filter. If I made my own I would have had to buy all those things separately and while I was out I had no idea what I was doing. this was an all-in-one thing and so far I am happy with it and Petco has good reviews for it.

I don't have anything to measure my water with. Perhaps I'll have it tested next time I go to the store. I honestly cannot drop 20$+ on liquid testers right now. Which I know sounds irrisponsible of me. Perhaps that's something I can start saving for. (well, not saving for since I don't work.. I am selling a Nintendo game. I can put the money towards)

The temp has been steady 74-76F since I set it up. 

And... Live plants. I will add more!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Moar salvinia!!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol duly noted. I will add some right now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What type of shrimp are they? I use nutrafin aqua plus and love it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

RCS and that is the conditioner I have! I added more salvinia and its now covering the entire surface, they are not up eating the infusoria or whatever though. The IAL fell so it looks like a bunk bed, they LOVE that!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

If you have any NEW driftwood that requires cleaning, RCS love to pick at the white fuzzy stuff that grows on NEW mopani/bog/manzanita type woods. 


What did you end up doing with your seed shrimp?
What type of prepared fish foods are you feeding your RCS?
I have yet to see a seed shrimp get swallowed by a fish. Not sure why they always reject the critters.

Last night with my magnifying glass, I spotted about half dozen ostrocod, some limpets, and 3 copepods in my fry tank. 


BTW, all the jars/vases I kept on my windowsill froze the other day when the temperatures dropped to -10F.
Those semi frozen glass containers with a mixed assortment of plants, thawed out now & the snails & the other tiny organisms are still alive & zipping around. They're quite resilient little critters.

*With your new batch of shrimp, it's best to provide as many plants as possible, feed only if they look like they're STARVING. Provide them with a tiny bit of food so it doesn't pollute the water. Set up the automatic timer on the lamps to grow plants & leave the tank alone for a month. Monitor the water & conduct a water change if it's necessary. 
*
I don't know how well effective that vintage style filter is with combating ammonia. You can be the test subject. 

That's why I prefer to use 2x-3x the filtration as a preventative measure. 

Keep an eye out for the berried females & make a note on the calender when eggs move to the tail section. Watch to see if they DROP the eggs. 

Dropped eggs usually means....


they're stressed (predators, being harrassed)
there's something wrong with the the water (toxins, lack of nutrients for shell development with low quality food)
issue with the eggs (infertile, fungus, parasites, etc)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I separated the ostracods. They were in the .5 with the assassins, the night before I sold them I removed all the dead salvinia and put all the living sal in a small betta cup. The ostracods that hitchhiked over on the salvinia stayed in the betta cup, they are still there, the rest went down the drain or in the garbage with the sand. I don't know what to do with the live ones. 

My RCS are busy eating the IAL and moss balls. There is no driftwood. My driftwood is in the betta tank, I might get small piece for the shrimp tank eventually but as for lowering the pH I have IAL. 

Prepared food for the RCS includes sinking algae wafers and sinking veggie wafers. I think both are made for bottom dwellers like cories and plecos. My sister gave them to me in a baggie when I got my nerites. The shrimp enjoyed the wafer I fed them but I have since removed it. 

I already said I am pleased with the filter. It's quiet and was cheap. There is no money now for a while to invest on a sponge filter of "newer" model. And this one had decent reviews on PetCo. I am continuing to use it and I am aware of the water changes I will be making to keep the tank balanced. 

Thanks for the berried female advice. I will certainly keep my eye on them for those signs.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's some more pics. 
The first one is the day I got them, the rest are from yesterday. Silverfang, I thought of you when the little baby was on the thermometer.  

(oh  My camera is blurry when the pics upload. They were half clear on my camera..)


----------

